# He didn't think BT was necessary for wax moths



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

nasty buggers.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I would say that was a proper infestation.

Alex


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm  sure they now realize how inexpensive and easy it is to apply bt. It has pretty much become a habit for me to spray any frame before it gets stored. Even if I think it will just be for a couple weeks.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Boxes damaged by wax worms are unsightly, but they are still usable. If looking at the damaged area offends, use painters spackling compound to fill the indentions and then paint with a good quality exterior latex paint.


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

The box and some of the frames were burned mostly out of embarrassment. He didn't want other beeks to see his poor decision in ignoring sound advice. I hope he's reading this.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I was given boxes that were every bit as bad as those. They cleaned up fine and now have colonies in them. Most of the frames were not worth saving as they had not been glued together in the first place. Interesting how they build their cocoons between the box and the end bars but not so much on the sides.


----------



## alf1960 (Nov 25, 2017)

What is BT?


----------



## gcolbert (Nov 21, 2017)

And a follow-up to alf1960's question - does it have to be BTa or is the more normal BT I can get from Home Depot or Tractor Supply good enough?


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

Alf- BT is bacillus thuringus or something very close to that. It's at every garden center and used for moth control. It gets heavily diluted with water and sprayed with a spray bottle.


----------



## alf1960 (Nov 25, 2017)

Pete O said:


> Alf- BT is bacillus thuringus or something very close to that. It's at every garden center and used for moth control. It gets heavily diluted with water and sprayed with a spray bottle.


 Thankyou.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

BTa, and you must be specific. BT will KILL bees, BTa will not and will kill the WM larva. XENTARI on amazon prime


alf1960 said:


> Thankyou.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Pete O said:


> Alf- BT is bacillus thuringus or something very close to that. It's at every garden center and used for moth control.


I'll reinforce what vdotmatrix said, *do not* use the BT sold at garden centers. It's a different product. For beekeeping you must use Bacillus Thuringiensis Aizawai. BTA.

https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?315229-Xentari-BTA-for-treating-Wax-Moth


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Bta and Btk sold at garden centers will kill the same family of moth.Lepidoptera and doesnt harm bees.I have used both for over 38 years with good results.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe the general thinking is that brood comb isn't safe without some protection. Comb that has only had honey in it is safe to store as long as the bees have cleaned it up a before storing. That's what I've observed as well.


----------



## Canning15420 (Sep 23, 2018)

Last winter I placed my spare frames in a freezer for 2 weeks, then in an air tight bag over winter. Before using I placed them back in the freezer for 3-4 days.
Is that acceptable also?
I know, I know, typical question 😃


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

Canning15420 said:


> Last winter I placed my spare frames in a freezer for 2 weeks, then in an air tight bag over winter. Before using I placed them back in the freezer for 3-4 days.
> Is that acceptable also?
> I know, I know, typical question &#55357;&#56835;


I freeze frames too, before storing. But I've had moths chew through black plastic garbage bags to get at frames in my garage. This was brood comb. I plan to use BTa moving forward.


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

What Snapper said +1.
Be aware that because pesticides are regulated - the label is the law.
The states regulate permissible uses, as example, remember that OA usage had to be permitted state by state.
The labeling process is costly, beekeepers are a small part of the market so manufacturers have no incentive do the permitting.
Also XenTari is not labeled for usage with bees. 
The label lists vegetable and fruit varieties and numerous caterpillar types but not bees, hives, comb storage etc.


----------



## 1954Lincoln (Jun 20, 2019)

Mike Gillmore said:


> I'll reinforce what vdotmatrix said, *do not* use the BT sold at garden centers. It's a different product. For beekeeping you must use Bacillus Thuringiensis Aizawai. BTA.
> 
> https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?315229-Xentari-BTA-for-treating-Wax-Moth


Thanks for this information. I didn't realize there were 2 versions of the BT product.

Mike


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I will add that many people will say that they will also infest honey comb, not just brood comb. Has not happened to me, but some here will strongly disagree that they only use brood comb. J


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Fivej said:


> I will add that many people will say that they will also infest honey comb, not just brood comb. Has not happened to me, but some here will strongly disagree that they only use brood comb. J


I have had WM in both brood and honey frames. Now I spray BT on all.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Keep the chewed on frames and boxes around - they serve as tragic reminders for those of us who might not have been shining examples on a few occasions! LOL


----------



## Canning15420 (Sep 23, 2018)

Much appreciated 
Time to go shopping again 👍


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

snl said:


> I have had WM in both brood and honey frames. Now I spray BT on all.


The wax moth larva are going for the protine, mostly on the brood frames but also in the honey frames.
Product avaliable as Certane or B401 in the beekeepers supply companies


----------

